# compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

So I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my car... I have yet to make good power w/ it because of one thing or another. Last time I was on the dyno it was breaking up at high R's (~5800-6200 RPM and ~15psi boost)
I have a 2.0L ABA with a c2 motorsports headgasket spacer. Stock pistons, motor was completely rebuilt with ARP hardware, new rings etc about 7000 miles ago. 
Compression test was an even 100-105 on all cylinders. Is this correct?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA (illi)*

low. you sure you did the test properly? how many times did you crank it over for each cylinder? (until it stopped increasing compression?)


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA (TBT-Syncro)*

Honestly I'm not sure if I did it properly. I cranked it over twice for maybe 5 seconds each time. I've never tested one of my motors before and just borrowed a friends tester.... What should I be reading for compression???


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA (illi)*

crank it over a few times. you'll see the gauge shoot up as it cranks, once it stops big movements, then stop cranking. you should also make sure that the throttle body is wedged open when you do this (and disconnect fuel and spark).


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA (TBT-Syncro)*

i plan to check it out again after i leave the office today... 
does anyone in this forum have their compression test results of their 2.0 ABA w/ headgasket spacer?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_i plan to check it out again after i leave the office today... 
does anyone in this forum have their compression test results of their 2.0 ABA w/ headgasket spacer?


For reference, a stock 2.0 should be about 185-195 psi on a healthy engine. I can't see dropping a point in CR causing it to be halfed...


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
For reference, a stock 2.0 should be about 185-195 psi on a healthy engine. I can't see dropping a point in CR causing it to be halfed...


Where is this information from? I have done plenty of searching and I have found numbers all over the place....


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*

Additionally I should mention that I did not have the throttle body open when I did this last. I'll be re-testing this evening,...



_Modified by illi at 3:45 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_
Where is this information from? I have done plenty of searching and I have found numbers all over the place.... 


That's from the Bentley, they give a different range, and it's in Bar measurements, I did my 2.0 not long ago and had 187-195 across and have seen and performed a few on ABAs myself.
And yeah, run it again with the TB fully open, you are not getting as much air in there as normal so a lot less air is being compressed, hence the low numbers, let us know when you run it again.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
That's from the Bentley, they give a different range, and it's in Bar measurements, I did my 2.0 not long ago and had 187-195 across and have seen and performed a few on ABAs myself.
And yeah, run it again with the TB fully open, you are not getting as much air in there as normal so a lot less air is being compressed, hence the low numbers, let us know when you run it again.


Yes, these numbers are normal take it from these guys.... With stacked stock gaskets I see 140-150psi.... The bently I believe will tell you 90psi means your cylinders have lost compression....... I was getting 90 when I blew my ringlands


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

Thanks gents... I will get back to you!!!


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*

Ok. So with the throttle body opened I was getting 180-182 on all cylinders.... on this (different) compression tester I was also getting ~120 with the throttle body closed. 
I had another friend with a different headgasket spacer on a 2.0L, and he got ~130 with the TB closed and ~150 with the TB open....
still wierd! but I think my motor is perfectly healthy. back to figuring out this strange misfire.... the only last thing I can really test before pulling the valve cover and looking deeper is the coilpacks im using (034 EFI DIS coils)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA (illi)*

What is your air fuel ratio when it breaks up? What plugs are you using? What gap? What fuel system, what chip, what turbo? etc ...


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: compression test -- c2 headgasket spacer on 2.0L ABA (Agtronic)*

Air fuel ratio is nice and rich, I know that I'm getting more than enough fuel, the last time we were on the dyno when I experienced these problems was after installing 60# injectors. Running a mk3 tank and in-tank pump with a walbro 255 lph. I'm trying to get the dyno charts from when this was happening. I don't remember exact air fuel but it was "right where we wanted it."
I'm currently running BOSCH plugs, I forget exact ones right now -- I believe they are FR8DS or something like that. I just got in two sets of NGK BKR7E's and I am going to try those next. 
I've gapped the bosch all the way down to .18" with no luck in losing the misfire. 
The car is running on 034 EFI Stage IIc standalone. 
The turbo is a Garrett t3/t04b watercooled turbo.
I appreciate all of the help with this -- if you need more info, or have any suggestions please chime in ... 
(****s starting to get annoying!!)


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

"nice and rich" isn't an A/F ratio. Maybe it's going too rich. 
Log the crank position signal and the AFRs, timing, etc and see if you notice anything weird in the logs when it happens.
Check the timing and make sure everything lines up.
Also check the base ignition timing, and if possible check it at higher RPM to make sure it's where it's supposed to be.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

It isn't going too rich, and we didn't notice any strange errors in the log files... the person that is tuning my car is very familiar with tuning and 034 EFI especially. He thinks that the issue is something mechanical. 
I wish I could give you the exact AFR but this was a number of weeks ago and I do not have any of the dyno charts available to me yet. I'm trying to get the guys up at the dyno shop to email them down to me.
I do know that on a few runs we would sporadically(sp?) lose tach signal (tach pickup was clamped around cyl #1) on the rev up... I have since replaced cylidner 1 spark plug wire to no avail.

Again , thanks for the input... I'm still waiting to hear back from 034 as to how to properly test each of these coils....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_It isn't going too rich, and we didn't notice any strange errors in the log files... the person that is tuning my car is very familiar with tuning and 034 EFI especially. He thinks that the issue is something mechanical. 
I wish I could give you the exact AFR but this was a number of weeks ago and I do not have any of the dyno charts available to me yet. I'm trying to get the guys up at the dyno shop to email them down to me.
I do know that on a few runs we would sporadically(sp?) lose tach signal (tach pickup was clamped around cyl #1) on the rev up... I have since replaced cylidner 1 spark plug wire to no avail.

Again , thanks for the input... I'm still waiting to hear back from 034 as to how to properly test each of these coils.... 



Curious how this goes...... I too was looking to test my coils on my 034 wasted spark unit.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

GTIjoejoe are you having an ignition issue with their coil? 
I'm running coil per cylinder with the 034 DIS coils


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*

Ok I had an issue with my turbo bolts getting loose on me so I was out of the game for a few days because I didn't have time to fix it -- fixed it last night and threw some NGK BKR7E plugs into the car gapped at .024" I am going to F around with it on my way home... I have my laptop and I can log it all and share .... including wideband o2


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_GTIjoejoe are you having an ignition issue with their coil? 
I'm running coil per cylinder with the 034 DIS coils

I thought/think perhaps I may..... I don't know yet, how to test the coil


----------

